# Can I hire a barista for just a week (or two...)



## Rosie (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey 🙂

I'm opening a park café at the beginning of March in London - it'll be a one-woman operation, but I'd like to hire a barista for the first week or two after opening, as I know there'll be some teething problems, and I could use the extra pair of hands.

I just wanted your advice on how to go about this fairly and legally. Where should I advertise and how far in advance? Do I need employers' liability insurance? Do I need to register as a employer with HMRC?

And would it actually be worth it for a barista?

Thank you!!

Rosie


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have used https://baristasontap.com/ a few times. There is a strict vetting process and all the employment paperwork is handled by them and the employee as they are 'self employed'. I've done a fair amount of shifts myself on it too. Worth the money for what you get.


----------

